# Recomendación para una bici de niño rodada 20, entre Trek y Orbea



## RODADA20 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hola foro,

Soy nuevo por estos rumbos, espero puedan ayudarme y darme sus consejos para eligir qué bici es mejor opción para mi chavo de 6 años.

El esta muy metido en las carreras estatales de MTB y a la fecha tiene una superbike 16 con la cual ha competido, pero ya es momento de pensar en el brinco a la rodada 20 y encontré dos muy buenas opciones con la "superfly 20 de Trek" y la "Orbea mx 20 dirt". Esta última, la Orbea, en teoría no es la línea de competencia pero no encontré gran diferencia con la "Team" que maneja Orbea que en teoría es la línea de competencia.

Cabe mencionar que la geometría de los cuadros y los precios son practicamente iguales, lo que encuentro de diferencia en cada bici es:

Superfly 20: peso 8.16 kg, 6 cambios de giro en manubrio
Orbea MX 20 Dirt: peso 10.25 kg, 7 cambios de gatillo rápido

Gracias por sus comentarios,
Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bicis pa' los chamacos...*

Estimado RODADA20 ,

Bienvenido al H. Foro :smilewinkgrin:, para empezar te comento que, como seguramente ya lo has visto por aquí no vas a encontrar mucha actividad y respuestas, hace unos diez años o mas este H.Foro si que se movía como bici en bajada y en unas cuantas horas alguien te habría recomendado o aconsejado algo al respecto de tu pregunta sin embargo.... poco a poco el H. Foro y sus distinguidos miembros fueron ( fuimos ...) ralentizando su ( nuestra ...) actividad hasta quedar casi en completo estado de " quietos todos " ja ja ja

Por lo que he expresado , espero comprendas el "porque " no has recibido respuesta alguna , ya que ; si no "posteamos" algo de nuestras bicis , salidas a rodar , fotos, recomendaciones etc , pues con toda franqueza no esperaría que algún miembro comentara algo de bicis para niños .

Va mi comentario respecto a tu pregunta , antes que nada te felicito por apoyar a tu hijo en un deporte realmente extraordinario como lo es el ciclismo en todas sus especialidades .

A la temprana edad de 6 años los niños lo que buscan es divertirse con las actividades deportivas y debemos apoyar en la mejor forma y en la medida de nuestras posibilidades , sin perder el punto de vista que lo primero es la diversión y fomentar el deporte como una base de actividad física que nos sirva y dure para toda la vida.

La competencia a temprana edad es buena pero sin exagerar , lo importante es que los chicos y chicas se diviertan y en el caso del ciclismo de montaña tienen ademas el plus de disfrutar el contacto con la naturaleza .

A un niño de 6 años se le debe comprar una bici que le quede EXACTAMENTE bien y no "un poco mas grandecita porque el niño va a crecer....." una bici de ruedas de 20 inches es para niños de mas o menos entre 1.15 a 1.35 mts. de estatura , si tu hijo ya anda por esas alturas una bici 20 le va a quedar bien , por los próximos dos años .....:incazzato::cryin:

A los 6 años y con el crecimiento normal de cualquier niño cada año la bici que se le compre HOY , le va a quedar chica en un plazo de año y medio o máximo dos años , Y ASÍ VA A SER HASTA QUE TENGA UNOS 14 A 16 AÑOS.:madman:

Los que estamos acostumbrados a comprar una mountain bike de adulto buscamos ciertas características en las bicis como suspensión, tren de tracción , ruedas, frenos , geometría , material del cuadro etc., en una bici de niño la cosa se torna mas que difícil ...

Las bicis de niño por lo general y en comparación con una de adulto son demasiado pesadas , carecen de buenos frenos y son demasiado toscos e inefectivos muchos de los componentes , las suspensiones nada mas no trabajan bien de acuerdo al peso del niño.:madmax:

Las bicis de super o tienda departamental son las peores , es probable que le sirvan al niño si bien le va para andar por la banqueta o en un parque siempre y cuando el lugar sea plano PERO NUNCA PARA IR A LA MONTAÑA :nono: además ´para colmo de males el personal que atiende la sección de bicis en las tiendas departamentales es el mismo que está en pintura,, ferretería , juguetes y si se portan mal los mandan al departamento de salchichonería:lol:.

Lo anterior no quiere decir que dejemos a los niños sin practicar el ciclismo :nono:

Bien ,casi ( dije casi..) ninguna compañía de bicis y componentes fabrica bicis realmente buenas para niños , sin embargo marcas como Kona, Rocky Mountain , Trek , Specialized si tienen en sus catálogos bicis que si bien están lejos de ser lo ideal para niños , por lo menos cumplen con estándares de calidad en lo referente a la seguridad que una mountain bike debe tener.

*Y ya para terminar , si la Trek Superfly 20 le queda a tu hijo como anillo al dedo , compra esa :idea:y ten en cuenta que en dos años la va a dejar *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Y aunque seguramente ya lo tienes en cuenta , ninguna mountain bike de niño ( y de adulto ) esta completa sin casco, guantes rodilleras y gafas .

Saludos 
the last biker


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

a esa edad los chicos crecen rapido y las bicis se quedan pequeñas.

el problema principal es el peso y para contrarrestar eso te veras tentado y cambiar componentes, no lo hagas. deja que corra lo que tiene y cuando pueda correr una 24 entonces montalo en algo mejor.

luego subira a 26 y te veras cambiando cuadros anualmente, esto no termina hasta que deja de crecer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

